# MA (Medford) want to Hire w/driver small Dump



## LongTimer (Oct 27, 2006)

Looking for a small dump to hire with driver - 3500 size- for snow removal from parking garage roof deck MUST BE LESS than 6'-10" overall height including any cab protector, lights etc. - does not require 4WD - can use now and every time it snows over 6"
email [email protected] with "Small Dump" in subject line


----------



## LongTimer (Oct 27, 2006)

123456789122


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Jan 28, 2007)

*2 dumps*

I have two 1 tons. How much r u paying? 508-566-1123


----------

